# Les 4000 de Gil



## LV4-26

Dis-moi, Gil, je rêve ou tu as subrepticement dépassé les 4000 ? Et tu crois que tu vas t'en tirer comme ça ? Alors, comme ça, on aide avec bienveillance les forer@s en détresse, on prodigue ses connaissances avec humilité, on nous offre quotidiennement les fruits d'une créativité toujours renouvelée...et on espère passer inaperçu...On s'imagine sans doute que nous n'y verrons que du feu et que, pof, le temps de nous retourner, on sera déjà à 4050..
...Et ben, c'est raté!!! 

Félicitations, Gil,  pour ses quatre mille messages indispensables.


----------



## Agnès E.

Farpaitement, c'est raté ! Je dirais même plus : 4000 fois Gil, on ne s'en lasse pas !


----------



## Kelly B

Moi non plus je ne t'aurais jamais cru furtif... tu cherches à eviter la fanfare ? Bon, je te dirais plutôt subtil, obligeant, et à feliciter, et à remercier. Bon postiversaire !


----------



## Amityville

ce n'est pas la peine de dire que tu n'as fait que 3999 - on sait. merci, Gil, toujours sage, toujours amusant, toujours apprécié.


----------



## elroy

*Tes réponses sont toujours "on the mark." *
*Je sais toujours que je peux en être totalement sûr. *
*Félicitations!*

_Alors, dis donc, comment se dirait "on the mark" en français? _​


----------



## JazzByChas

Felicitations, Gil!

Un travaille bien fait!

Chas.


----------



## Benjy

elroy said:
			
		

> *Tes réponses sont toujours "on the mark."  *
> *Je sais toujours que je peux en être totalemente sûr.  *
> *Félicitations!*
> 
> _Alors, dis donc, comment se dirait "on the mark" en français? _​




en plein dans le mille would work i guess 

grats to one of the stalwarts of the french forum  thanks for all that you do.


----------



## Isotta

Many thanks, indeed!

Zot.


----------



## Whodunit

*Many many thanks for your work in the forum which always helps me improve my French. *

*Congratulations on your well-deserved 4,000 posts.*​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Wow! 4,000 is quite an accomplishment! 

Warm congrats!


----------



## charlie2

Thank you for giving us your angle.


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Gil!!! Good number!!  

Mei


----------



## Aupick

Late as ever, I'm afraid, but congratulations on those 400096!


----------

